# My band and drums dawg



## NeSchn (Apr 12, 2010)

It could go in all 3 of the places, General Chat, Books Movies and Music, and Blogs but I decided to put it here.


Anywho, here is me recording drums for the bands new EP (You get to hear a song too =D)

LISTEN TO THIS!!!


My new drum vid =D


----------



## iFish (Apr 12, 2010)

Very sexy NeSchn!!!


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 12, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Very sexy NeSchn!!!


Why thank you ifish =D


----------



## ~De arimasu (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice recordings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





How much did the kit cost and what's it consist of?


----------



## Zerox8610 (Apr 12, 2010)

Not a big fan of the vocals. But that was damn good.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 12, 2010)

Really like Dawn of the Hero Mr N!  Reminds of classic metal, great intro.  Not so keen on the vocals, but it's not my kind of thing.  Great riffs and drums though.


----------



## Jaems (Apr 12, 2010)

COOL STUFF. Nice drumming and riffs.

Though the vocals are ehhh. I'm not really into the whole screamo/metalcore thing, so that's why I probably don't like them.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 12, 2010)

~De arimasu said:
			
		

> Nice recordings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton Trolley =D

Like I said, with the Vocals its hit or miss. I think you may have heard our old stuff, but he whined like he was in an emo band last recordings, he's actually singing now and I love it xD


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 12, 2010)

Jaems said:
			
		

> COOL STUFF. Nice drumming and riffs.
> 
> Though the vocals are ehhh. I'm not really into the whole screamo/metalcore thing, so that's why I probably don't like them.


Thanks!

And its all good, I'm not even into them really much either. I just love my band for the music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 His vocals have really improved though. I agree with you though, I'm not a fan of Screamo or Metalcore either but its whatever lol. I would love to be in straight Death or Black Metal band.


----------



## pizzahutmaster (Apr 12, 2010)

The vocals sound like a combo of Screamo + Power Rock
Pretty nice...


----------



## Green0scar (Apr 12, 2010)

You guys sound pretty sweet!... now if only I can get my band started.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 12, 2010)

pizzahutmaster said:
			
		

> The vocals sound like a combo of Screamo + Power Rock
> Pretty nice...
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Green0scar @ Apr 12 2010, 02:36 AM) You guys sound pretty sweet!



YESH!!! Thanks guys =D


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 12, 2010)

You need more growl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really love it! Great music, you're really talented, but you know that..


----------



## iFish (Apr 12, 2010)

Baby, you need me dancing in the background kinda like this kid

it would make you even more awesome


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 12, 2010)

Aww shiet, awesome intro! Good stuff.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 12, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> You need more growl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ssssshhhiiitttt son! Thanks dude =D


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 12, 2010)

What do you guys call yourselves now? I really liked Cap Gun Roulette.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 13, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> What do you guys call yourselves now? I really liked Cap Gun Roulette.


We were kinda "Mehish" about Cap Gun Roulette so we changed our name to Dawn Of The Hero. Which is a little more cliche but also a little more mature than CGR


----------



## iFish (Apr 13, 2010)

NeSchn, will you let me dance like that on stage?

it would be awesome!!!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 13, 2010)

Sounds great!
Remember me? The one who bumped the 'Neschn' thread in the EoF when they removed all the stickies! I changed my name.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 13, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> NeSchn, will you let me dance like that on stage?
> 
> it would be awesome!!!
> Will do! If and When we get famous I will let you jump and dance all over the stage xD
> ...


Thanks doouhd!

What was your original name? I'd probably remember then


----------



## Raika (Apr 13, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> LISTEN TO THIS!!!


Only one word to describe this:

*Awesomeness*


----------



## xist (Apr 13, 2010)

That is pretty ace, and good enough to have me wondering if i should pester a few of the radio stations over here with it!


----------



## GTAMAN1 (Apr 13, 2010)

i like, good drums. you should listen to some mr bungle, i think you would like them, especially the song ars moriendi which is very good. good luck


----------



## iFish (Apr 13, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Will do! If and When we get famous I will let you jump and dance all over the stage



no, if you become famous then i will kidnap you for money!!

jokes


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 13, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, that would be amazing man! I will give you the new album when its done! We will love you forever!!!


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 13, 2010)

GTAMAN1 said:
			
		

> i like, good drums. you should listen to some mr bungle, i think you would like them, especially the song ars moriendi which is very good. good luck
> Thanks man =D I love Mr. Bungle man, I've been listening to them forever, great shit!
> 
> 
> ...


I've been playing for 7 to 8 years, the band has been playing for like 3 years or so.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 14, 2010)

First show should be in pittsburg so i can see you


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 14, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> First show should be in pittsburg so i can see you


We are planning a tour for this summer and we are playing somewhere in Pennsylvania, once everything is finalized I will let you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd love to have you and your friends come to our show and meet you!


----------



## playallday (Apr 14, 2010)

Vocals are getting a lot better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*GET OVER TO CANADA NOW!!*


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 14, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Vocals are getting a lot better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know they are, Kyle really pushed himself this time and the vocals came out fucking awesome!

And maybe we will come to Canada if we ever make it big, we are going to whore out this EP all over to labels, radio stations, magazines, when it comes out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so if Labels like it as much as everyone else I'm sure we will be in Canada


----------



## iFish (Apr 14, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Arctic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Visit ifish!!!


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 14, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I shall! If it ever does happen lawlz


----------



## iFish (Apr 14, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will make your band go platinum, i will buy 100 CD's on the first day!! : D

you don't visit me i will crush you like a grape!!


----------



## Lazycus (Apr 14, 2010)

Great drumming with very precise timing.  Instruments sound great but you are going to have to find a new vocalist to get to that next level.  I can't stand the growling though - no matter who the band is.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 14, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> i will make your band go platinum, i will buy 100 CD's on the first day!! : D
> 
> you don't visit me i will crush you like a grape!!
> D= I will make sure to visit you! Promise!!!!!!!
> ...


Thanks man =D, and yeah, the singing is a hit or miss with people, either you like or you don't. He has improved alot since the last time we recorded though, he was pretty terrible last time, he was doing the emo whiney singing, now he is actually using his voice lol. The growling I can understand too, my friend is the same way, he hates growling and screaming in music.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 14, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't gotten to listen to the song yet, but I'm sure it's great...With that said, come to Pittsburgh!  There are a lot of places that love unsigned bands, such as Club Diesel.


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 14, 2010)

The singer is actually ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If only he didin't do that screaming shit but hey I know that what that genre is all about.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 14, 2010)

I just got to listen to the song.  It sounds awesome!  I didn't like the clean vocals as much as the screaming, but they still sounded good.  Can't wait to listen to the EP when it's finished!


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 14, 2010)

That, sir, is some awesome music. I


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 14, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> I haven't gotten to listen to the song yet, but I'm sure it's great...With that said, come to Pittsburgh!  There are a lot of places that love unsigned bands, such as Club Diesel.
> Pimpin, I will have to see whats up with this tour. Maybe I can ask the Booker if she can get us a show there possibly!
> 
> 
> ...


=D Thanks, I'm glad you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all of you guys for ing it =D


----------



## playallday (Apr 14, 2010)

Now that I think about it, it sounds like it could be in a sports game or something...  Go spam some game makers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and the timing on the video was totally off for me.  Doesn't really matter.

*I WANT 'EM SIGNED CD'S FOR FREE!!*


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 14, 2010)

You better be coming to England, come to the M.E.N arena or Manchester academy.

I want more NeSchn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me and a lot of my friends would come and see you, can't wait to hear more from you

Good Luck


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 14, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Now that I think about it, it sounds like it could be in a sports game or something...  Go spam some game makers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we get signed sometime, we will probably be in England. I'm glad you like that stuff =D I will send the demo over to you when its done so you can whore to the Radio Stations and stuff in England, and maybe someone will like us enough to bring us over =D


----------



## playallday (Apr 14, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Arctic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NeSchn!

Going to try and request it at a local radio station.


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 14, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> -Snip-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks man, my is cousin working with a record company at the moment and got contacts all over the place and I'm sure he's got some favours he can use. Thanks to my cousin I've met the likes of Dragonforce, Glamour for the kill, kids in glass houses, You me at six ( He grew up with the bass player ) and he always get me free tickets to gigs ( Trivium, Lamb of God ) so I will see what I can do

I'm really liking the music, like some people here the screemo bit isn't my most favourite style but I don't mind it when I know the singing is great.

Again good luck


----------



## Dangy (Apr 14, 2010)

Hawt.

Where can I pirate buy your album?


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 15, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks =D And if you want to buy I think we may put it up on iTunes when its all done, but I will definitely be posting a link for download on here. I don't care if people download our stuff, as long as they show and share it with other people and places thats all I care about =D


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 15, 2010)

Yeah if you actually go to PA somewhere let me know. Pittsburg is the closest big place for me (i know thats really selfish) but Mr. Smalls usually has big name metal and usually lots of bands like yours to open for them.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 15, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Thanks =D And if you want to buy I think we may put it up on iTunes when its all done, but I will definitely be posting a link for download on here. I don't care if people download our stuff, as long as they show and share it with other people and places thats all I care about =D


I'd buy it.  Supporting a new and upcoming band is cool.  I'm sure all of my friends would be all over the EP as well, since most of them like this kind of music.  I can definitely see DotH going big though, even if it takes a long time.  Like I said before, it sounds awesome, so keep up the good awesome work.

Also, I found your secret signature by accident when I tried to click the Quote button but accidentally dragged through that section of the page.

EDIT: Like BortzANATOR said, Mr. Smalls hosts a variety of different bands that play genres of yours as well as bands of similar genres.  On the 29th of this month, Job for a Cowboy, Whitechapel, and 2 other bands are playing there.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Apr 15, 2010)

On my original listening I heard no screaming. Listening one more time i heard what little there is. I've gotta say im a huge metal fan here, if you're trying to go for a metal sound then you should really try to have deeper vocals, and if you're going for a Death Metal sound you definitely need more screaming, Death Metal doesn't have THAT much clean vocal work if any.

Just a thought, Im a little groggy right now from being sick, but if you want some opinions on how to improve your sound (As a band, not singling anyone out) then PM me.
OR.... dont lol what ever works for ya. I wish you and your band the best of luck.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 15, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Yeah if you actually go to PA somewhere let me know. Pittsburg is the closest big place for me (i know thats really selfish) but Mr. Smalls usually has big name metal and usually lots of bands like yours to open for them.
> Hmmm, thats interesting. I will look into it and tell the Booker if she can look into either Club Diesel or Mr. Smalls in Pittsburgh. So maybe we might just play there =D
> 
> 
> ...


Hahah, I hear where you are coming from. I am a huge metal fan myself, I am not even into the style of music we play what so ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I listen to bands like Opeth, Obscura, Impaled, Burzum, Mayhem. I just enjoy playing this stuff because its something different, and yeah, Kyles vocals aren't deep enough, he actually had me do a part on the CD where it goes pretty low because I can do the low growls and he can't


----------



## Domination (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow. Just fucking wow.

I don't know how I missed this thread but, I got to say, this is some impressive music. I've always been impressed by your drumming, and I think you've improved a lot. The song is pretty good too, the intro has a heavy metal-progressive rock feel, and the rest of the song has a strong heavy/power metal feel. I really like this. As much as I like you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And your guitarist/vocalist, kyle, is great. Love his guitaring(especially the intro, with the bluesiness) and his vocals. Though I pretty much think his voice sounds more suitable for alternative rock. Just my two cents, which becomes less when converted to USD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope to hear your album soon. Hopefully with something like STB


----------



## Cermage (Apr 15, 2010)

great song. the vocals need a bit of polishing though, screams are okay its just when he goes clean. sometimes he gets a bit too rough and it doesnt really suit. nothing a bit more practice can't fix.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 15, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> Wow. Just fucking wow.
> 
> I don't know how I missed this thread but, I got to say, this is some impressive music. I've always been impressed by your drumming, and I think you've improved a lot. The song is pretty good too, the intro has a heavy metal-progressive rock feel, and the rest of the song has a strong heavy/power metal feel. I really like this. As much as I like you.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, I agree with you. His singing has improved tons though, I'm extremely happy with it, we both are. I'm sure he will work out the kinks in his voice.

This is to BORTZ AND TDWP:
I talked to the Booker and she said that Diesel never got back to her, and Mr. Smalls said we were too small of a band to play there. Do you guys know any other places around your area that we could try out?


----------



## Forstride (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't know of any, but I'll ask my one friend who knows more about that kind of stuff then I do.

Funny story though.  I was Googling to see if there were any, and I found a web page that I thought had info on some places.  I was reading through it, and I saw it was talking about Night of the Living Dead, since it was filmed in Pittsburgh.  I then proceeded to look it up on Wikipedia, and I eventually ending up looking up information about that one popular live-action game Humans vs. Zombies that's played at a lot of colleges.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 15, 2010)

You were too small for Mr. Smalls? WTF! well ill take a look again. Maybe Erie? Cause im right between the both of them.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 15, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> I don't know of any, but I'll ask my one friend who knows more about that kind of stuff then I do.
> 
> Funny story though.  I was Googling to see if there were any, and I found a web page that I thought had info on some places.  I was reading through it, and I saw it was talking about Night of the Living Dead, since it was filmed in Pittsburgh.  I then proceeded to look it up on Wikipedia, and I eventually ending up looking up information about that one popular live-action game Humans vs. Zombies that's played at a lot of colleges.
> Hahah weird lolz
> ...


Yeah I know, We are too small for Mr. Smalls xD is it just called Erie?


----------



## Gwaith (Apr 15, 2010)

I really like the Powermetal parts. But I just can't stand screaming in songs. 
It's nothing particular with your vocalist. I rather enjoy his voice, but screaming in music = terrible for me. 

But I guess people who enjoy Melodic/Power Metal with some screaming should really dig this.

I really hope you guys are gonna make it.

PS: Ring me back if you guys move away from the screaming xD.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 16, 2010)

No sorry that was unclear. Erie is a city/town right on Lake Erie. Ive heard of some bands like BTBAM and the like playing big stuff there but not worry about it. Ill look for some venues in Pittsburg and/or Erie. In the mean time do you have any places in mind for say Ohio? Cleveland is a good one. 

But seriously ive never heard of a band not being accepted by Mr. Small's. Seriously, like especially like some one like you. 

Ps im listening to "tonight we dine in Hell" :3 One of my frineds walked in and asked who this was. I told him "Oh its one of my friends bands"


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 16, 2010)

Gwaith said:
			
		

> I really like the Powermetal parts. But I just can't stand screaming in songs.
> It's nothing particular with your vocalist. I rather enjoy his voice, but screaming in music = terrible for me.
> 
> But I guess people who enjoy Melodic/Power Metal with some screaming should really dig this.
> ...


Ahh I see, alright if you can find us one that would be amazing! And yeah, we are planning for Ohio too, the last 4 shows are going to be in PA, Ohio, Buffalo, and then Albany. She is looking for places in Cleveland too I believe.

And thats strange, I wonder why they denied us then :\ Its probably because we aren't known around your area so they don't want to book a show if not a lot of people are going to come.

Thats beastin too =D I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bortz! Did I send Tonight to you? And did he like it? =D


----------



## Zerox8610 (Apr 16, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Hahah, I hear where you are coming from. I am a huge metal fan myself, I am not even into the style of music we play what so ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh shit no way? Opeth is good, and i just went and saw Obscura play with The Black Dahlia Murder, Augury, and Hatesphere. A Great show lol


----------



## Dangy (Apr 16, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good. Usually the first album is a free album. Which is good, because nobody is going to buy of a band they've never heard of. Also try getting it to the Zune Marketplace, please. :3


----------



## Forstride (Apr 16, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Yeah I know, We are too small for Mr. Smalls xD is it just called Erie?


Erie is a city next to the Pennsylvania part of Lake Erie.  There are a lot of music festivals and stuff up there from what I've seen and heard, so you could have a good chance finding a place there.  It's only about 2 hours north of Pittsburgh.

EDIT: Bortz already commented back...Do you have any MP3s up yet so I can show my friends and hopefully they might be able to help out with tour areas?


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 16, 2010)

Zerox8610 said:
			
		

> Oh shit no way? Opeth is good, and i just went and saw Obscura play with The Black Dahlia Murder, Augury, and Hatesphere. A Great show lol
> Hah yeah man, I grew up on Death and Black Metal lawlz. Thats awesome that you saw Obscura live, I love them, they are damn amazing and Hannes Grossmann is fucking rediculous at drums! The Black Dahlia Murder is always good, and I have heard of the other bands but never checked em out. Have you ever seen Opeth live? They are damn amazing live, it sounded so good!
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh I see, I will see what I can do about that. And I do have some MP3's I can send you but I am getting the Masters and such next week if you and your friends want to wait. They are going to sound 10 times better than the ones now. I can still send you a few tracks to show your friends if you want.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 16, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Ahh I see, alright if you can find us one that would be amazing! And yeah, we are planning for Ohio too, the last 4 shows are going to be in PA, Ohio, Buffalo, and then Albany. She is looking for places in Cleveland too I believe.
> 
> And thats strange, I wonder why they denied us then :\ Its probably because we aren't known around your area so they don't want to book a show if not a lot of people are going to come.
> 
> ...



Yeah PA, Ohio, Buffalo, Albany! i could make a few of those if they are over the summer. 
Dumb Mr. Small's.
Yeah man i have a habit of playing music loud down our college dorm hall. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you too NeSchn! Im super pumped for you and the band. The kid who asked about it isnt a huge metal head or anything ( i mean he listens to country radio) but he likes music. And he respects some of the stuff i like (Billy Talent, BTBAM, and others). He said he really likes the guitar. He said it kinda sounds classical. He didnt share on the vocals at all though. 

Have you ever hears of these guys? They are a group California. They were on my friend's laptop and i was going through his itunes and really liked them. He later walked in while i was listening to them and was like "who did you get these guys?" 
"I stole them from you lol"
Turns out they are kinda like you. A group he knew in Hs that formed a band and were trying to make it big like you are. They ever sound like you. 
http://www.myspace.com/whitesilenceofficial
Take a listen. I like 'em.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 16, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beastin! Those are all the last dates on the tour, I hope it happening too, We just lost our bassist it kinda seems. So we need to find live members quickly or otherwise it ain't gunna happen and I really hope it does. I want to tour so fuckin badly!

Haha and thats beast, I would be doing the same exact thing! I love blaring music! And thanks, I'm pumped too =D I can't wait I hope we at least make it somewhere lol. Thats pretty awesome that the kid kinda liked it too, I have heard a few people say it sounds a bit classical too which is beastin.

And those guys are fucking sweet, I really like em. They do kinda sound a bit like us if we were more metal, any chance you could upload them for me? I really like it!


----------



## Zerox8610 (Apr 16, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wooooaaaahhhh There.... I want a link to White Silence stuff.... That sounded kick ass. 
And I never have seen Opeth, Havent listened much either but from what i have heard i like em lol


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 16, 2010)

Im not a huge opeth fan. They are good and i respect them but i dont listen to them.

The White Silence link is up above. Its to their myspace. 
http://www.myspace.com/whitesilenceofficial
but there it is again if you cant find it lol


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 17, 2010)

Zerox8610 said:
			
		

> Wooooaaaahhhh There.... I want a link to White Silence stuff.... That sounded kick ass.
> And I never have seen Opeth, Havent listened much either but from what i have heard i like em lol
> Dude, Opeth is amazing! They are like my favorite band ever, Listen to When, thats like their best track!
> 
> ...


I love Opeth with all my heart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And but is there like download links to White Silence's songs?


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 17, 2010)

Check under the blog section. I couldnt figure out how to do it cause the school has us under firewall. Check the link to last fm ans see if that gets you anywhere.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 17, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Check under the blog section. I couldnt figure out how to do it cause the school has us under firewall. Check the link to last fm ans see if that gets you anywhere.



Alright, thanks Bortzy =D


----------



## playallday (Apr 18, 2010)

I forgot to ask, where's the EP coming out?


----------



## GTAMAN1 (Apr 18, 2010)

awesome you like mr bungle! woo! i am now a fan of neSchn band 1


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 18, 2010)

Omgosh sounds great NeSchn! I feel like you have work to do but like i said before, that will come with time as you play and practice. I really like the instrumental track. It shows that you really know your stuff.I like "tonight" and "Fire at the Orphanage" the most. 

you guys are off to a great start. Keep up the hard work and dedication cause it shows.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 19, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> I forgot to ask, where's the EP coming out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks Bortzy


----------



## 5% (Apr 19, 2010)

Awesome. I need to get myself a drumkit


----------



## darkevia (Apr 19, 2010)

So I clicked the link expecting just another band, but wow, that was really good! 
I'm really into Death metal, and I used to listen to Metalcore a few years ago, but that was some awesome stuff you guys produced.

The guitarist had some awesome harmonies going on, want to hear from that. Drumming was amazing, especially the blast beats video lol. I'm not so much into Metalcore anymore, but the vocals were actually pretty good. Go straight up death mett0lz!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RESPECT on the Opeth tshirt! 

P.S. Want to hear moar from you guyz!


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 19, 2010)

NEW STUDIO VID





			
				5% said:
			
		

> Awesome. I need to get myself a drumkit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beastin thanks for comments on both of the videos! I'm glad you like it, I listen to tons of Death Metal myself but even this is kinda Metalcore I still enjoy it lol

The guitars are pretty beast, Kyle is amazing on guitar for being only 17 (well now 18), and thanks I have been working on my Blast Beats forever, I think I am finally just getting them down to where I want them to be =D I would love to go straight up Death Metal but that would never happen :\ Kyle loves this style too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He is actually in a Death Metal band though too.

AND YESH!! Opeth is fucking amazing!

You will hear more of us once the EP is finished =D


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah studio vids!


----------



## Forstride (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't feel like finding the post again to quote it, so I'll just say that I'll wait for the master tracks...I don't want to listen to them unmastered and have mixed opinions.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have a question though...Did you get something set-up with your school so that you are permitted to miss the days without it counting against you, or did you just say fuck it and go?  If I was in a band, I would've done it regardless of if I get school consequences or not.  Can't wait 'til May 14!


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 19, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Yeah studio vids!
> Did u liek?! =D
> 
> QUOTE(TDWP FTW @ Apr 19 2010, 07:50 PM) I don't feel like finding the post again to quote it, so I'll just say that I'll wait for the master tracks...I don't want to listen to them unmastered and have mixed opinions.
> ...


Alright yeah I will definitely send you the tracks when they are mastered, as for the the days. We were on Spring break for that week so it was all good =D Haha yeah we would have done it regardless too but our parents wouldn't


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 19, 2010)

Dude, great work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd love to start a band too, but none of my friends (that aren't already in bands) play any instruments


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 20, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont be ridiculous.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Jk i love studio vids.
The best band for studio vids is BTBAM (i guess thats my opinion lol).


----------



## Lazycus (Apr 20, 2010)

I know what you call this: "DOTH Metal".


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 20, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Dude, great work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, I like it xD


----------



## playallday (Apr 20, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Where or when? Where, we might release it on iTunes and just post it on the internet. When, May 14th baby!


Sweet, that's right around my birthday so I should be able to buy it.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 20, 2010)

Dude I have no idea. Maybe its just me. My ears are gay for BTBAM. I just love when Tommy Rogers talks.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 21, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, I've never been too much of a fan of them, I respect them and they are great musicians but I just could never get into their music :\


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 21, 2010)

I let a friend of mine who's much more into metal than me watch your songs (huh? wtf?). He said you rock!


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 22, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I let a friend of mine who's much more into metal than me watch your songs (huh? wtf?). He said you rock!


Tell your friend he rocks =D


----------



## Green0scar (Apr 22, 2010)

Man, I love the song, You guys rock! I can't wait to here the whole EP. Keep up the great great work.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 22, 2010)

Green0scar said:
			
		

> Man, I love the song, You guys rock! I can't wait to here the whole EP. Keep up the great great work.


Beastin! Thanks man!


Also, in a couple weeks we are going to get 100 professional disc's made when we get the Masters and get a couple pictures taken of us, how many of you would be interested in buying one for $6 plus shipping?


----------



## Green0scar (Apr 23, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Green0scar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its kinda sad to say it, but if I get the money, I would be.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 24, 2010)

Green0scar said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is it sad to say?

Oh, and we got an album sampler on the Myspace now =D

[url=http://www.myspace.com/dothmetal]http://www.myspace.com/dothmetal[/url]


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 24, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Also, in a couple weeks we are going to get 100 professional disc's made when we get the Masters and get a couple pictures taken of us, how many of you would be interested in buying one for $6 plus shipping?


Yeah sure. I prolly will.
What did you think of White Silence btw?


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 25, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beastin =D

And White Silence was amazing, I still gotta get their stuff


----------



## Green0scar (Apr 25, 2010)

Its sad because its only 6 buck haha... I just lost my Job...And the Album sampler sounds good.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 25, 2010)

Green0scar said:
			
		

> Its sad because its only 6 buck haha... I just lost my Job...And the Album sampler sounds good.


Haha it is kinda sad that its just 6 bucks, but people will buy it at that price though! And then we can make more, and start making shirts and such. That sucks too man, start selling stuff on eBay, thats what I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And thanks! The album sampler does sound good, Kyle did a great job makin it!


----------



## playallday (Apr 27, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Also, in a couple weeks we are going to get 100 professional disc's made when we get the Masters and get a couple pictures taken of us, how many of you would be interested in buying one for $6 plus shipping?


Me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As long as I don't forget I'll buy it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Would you and the band be willing to sign mine? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FYI: Shipping to Canada for small items like this should be $1.14 + tax.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah i want mine signed too! 

Let me know when you get those masters.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 28, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will get definitely get it signed!

And will do, we should be getting them tonight or at least thats what the guy said yesterday. Then we are basically done almost.


----------



## playallday (Apr 28, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Arctic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*SWEET!*  Is it like a printed CD with the cover and all?  Or is it just a burnt .mp3 file?


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 29, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah! its a full Printed Professional CD done at Discmakers.com!


----------



## playallday (Apr 29, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Yeah! its a full Printed Professional CD done at Discmakers.com!








 Then you'll have to sign both the CD and cover for me!


----------



## VashTS (Apr 29, 2010)

sounds good, if you guys ever come through binghamton, shoot me a pm, ill be glad to see you guys play.  if you need to find a venue, check out http://www.myspace.com/flyingpenguinentertainment, ask for jimmy tell him bob sent you.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 30, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beastin! I will let Kyle know since he sets all the show dates and stuff, I'm sure he will get in touch with him sometime. Thanks a lot man =D


----------



## Forstride (Apr 30, 2010)

I'll definitely buy one...


...As long as it's signed!


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 30, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> I'll definitely buy one...
> 
> 
> ...As long as it's signed!


You know it will!


----------



## NeSchn (May 4, 2010)

Ahoy yall! Just a bit of an update, we ordered the first batch of 100 CD's today!!!! We are really excited about it!

And to celebrate we put a whole song on the Myspace, so check it out dawgz!

http://www.myspace.com/dothmetal


----------



## Green0scar (May 6, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Ahoy yall! Just a bit of an update, we ordered the first batch of 100 CD's today!!!! We are really excited about it!
> 
> And to celebrate we put a whole song on the Myspace, so check it out dawgz!
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/dothmetal


Good Stuff... Fire At The Orphanage is now my My favorite Dawn Of The Hero Song. Nice Solo


----------



## NeSchn (May 9, 2010)

Green0scar said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Glad you like it, here is the full album by the way (its also in my blog too)

http://www.mediafire.com/?jm0wozmzh2j


----------



## sonknuck23 (May 13, 2010)

I'm pretty big on metalcore, and i love the vox. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're good too, haha.


----------



## VashTS (May 13, 2010)

you guys really need to come through binghamton!  you guys sound like you rock on stage.  really good stuff sounds really well put together.  do you guys do any cover songs?


----------



## NeSchn (May 14, 2010)

sonknuck23 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty big on metalcore, and i love the vox.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll try talkin to Kyle about that, and nahh we have done a cover song in a long time, the last one we did I think was like half of Raining Blood by Slayer lol


----------

